# Long hair styles for boys



## risala (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips, pictures, or advice on growing out your boy's hair? We'd love for our straight-haired little boy to grow his hair out, but it is hanging in his eyes. If he was a girl, you could clip it, pull it back, etc. Any creative ways to get past this stage or tips on cutting it yourself? Thanks.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if this will help but nobody else has responded yet so here goes. Once DS's hair got long enough to get in his eyes we just buzzed it short (around 30 months). For DD1, though, I just used gel to keep it out of her eyes. She wouldn't keep clips in anyway. DD2's hair isn't long enough yet but I'll probably use styling wax for her.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I finally trimmed my 21mo's bangs a few weeks ago. It was the first time he'd ever had his hair cut. I left all his wonderful golden curls in the back. His curls plus his long eyelashes have somehow made him the target of multiple "Oh what a beautiful little girl you have!" comments







I had to cut his bangs though, they were always sticky with food and poking him in the eyes.

Tips for cutting hair- I use an electric hair cutter, like the ones they use at salons, to cut my 2.5yo's hair (which we keep short because it will turn into a matted rats nest, we tried leaving it long and it was a disaster). I do keep his bangs long in the front and use regular scissors to trim them. The key is patience and LOTS of it. I've found that having them watch their favorite video while getting their hair cut is good at keeping them still.

It takes practice, and the first cut probably won't be the best, but you'll get the hang of it quickly (and depending on what kind of haircut you choose for your child you'll be doing this every 4 weeks at least!)

It is very likely that at some point you'll have a boo boo with the scissors, especially when the child jerks away or moves suddenly. Try not to make a huge deal out of it, stick a band-aid on the ouchie and continue like nothing happened.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

ds2 is a long haired 2 1/2 year old, and his hair is finally long enough that it isn't in his eyes. We really just had to wait out the hair in the face stage. now that his "bangs" are a bit longer than the bottom of his chin, it really just lays nicely around his face. We did go through quite a few months of hair in the face, but it never really bothered him. I even tried clips in his hair, but he didn't leave them in.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Why? I just don't understand growing a toddler boys hair. If it's an older boy & that's what he wants, it's one thing. But why grow a little boys hair so it can be hot, in his eyes, sticking to his neck, in his food, so he's mistaken for a girl. Not my thing.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ctdoula* 
Why? I just don't understand growing a toddler boys hair. If it's an older boy & that's what he wants, it's one thing. But why grow a little boys hair so it can be hot, in his eyes, sticking to his neck, in his food, so he's mistaken for a girl. Not my thing.









What? Is there a law that says boys have to have short hair? How come girls are allowed to be hot, have hair in their eyes, sticking to their necks, in food etc....???
My boy has long hair. His bangs are trimmed so his hair isn't in his eyes. He certainly doesn't get hot because of it! It doesn't get in his food!

Guess what else?? SHOCK HORROR!! I tie his hair up with a hair tye and he looks a bit like a girl. But I DON'T CARE!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

If you click on the link in my siggy I just put up a pic of my DS from today. His hair is long... and stays in his eyes.... but we are starting to be able to push it over to the side. I have put clips in it before and headbands and he pulls them out and breaks them. lol ... It has a tiny bit to go before it will fit behind his ears. My DH refuses to have it cut!


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

My youngest is almost 3 and has never had anything more than one or two trims, but he has curly blonde ringlets and it doesn't really present a problem as far as his eyes - I have trimmed above his eyes, but it curls up and away from his eyes. He does get a few comments about being a girl, but he's quite boyish in the face and most people have no problem with it (as if I'd care!) anyway.

I've asked him if he wants it cut like his 4yo brother and he is insistant that it stay long, and he's so cute as is, I'm fine with it.

That doesn't help your straight-haired little guy, but I just wanted to say if it looks cute long, leave it long. If he's old enough ask him if he wants it cut (short "like Daddy" or whatever) and if he says yes, then it might be time to cut it.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Well DS's is very nearly to his waist now so its plenty long enough to tuck behind his ears.







We haven't cut it at all, not even bangs.

We generally put it in a low ponytail (cool irish soccer player style, as his dad says LOL) during messy meals or during physical therapy, the park, etc.

A few pics.

Hair up. (It is possible to make it a lot tidier than this but he had just woken up after falling asleep in the car...)
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN4422.jpg

Hair down.
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN4378.jpg

Older pic, but you can see it better here.
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN3567.jpg

ETA: I promise that's drool on his face in that second pic, not snot. LOL


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ctdoula* 
Why? I just don't understand growing a toddler boys hair. If it's an older boy & that's what he wants, it's one thing. But why grow a little boys hair so it can be hot, in his eyes, sticking to his neck, in his food, so he's mistaken for a girl. Not my thing.










I dare you to come ask my 2 1/2 year old if he wants a haircut! he doesn't talk much, but he'll run away yelling NOOOOOO!







And he knows what a haircut is







. So people think he's a girl - big whoop. It probably doens't help that he likes pink, purple, and butterflies. Oh well.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

my 5.5yo has long hair...we have only trimmed it twice...when it was growing out, we just pulled his hair back in little ponytails until it was long enough to not hang in his face...now that it is long, we often pull it back in a braid so that it is off his neck while he is playing...

you can see him here...

peace...
margaret


----------



## Kapat (Apr 28, 2008)

Carly you son is gorgeous!! I adore his look









My son has curly hair though, and we just open the cury bangs, so no problems there.
I'll say just trim the bangs when they're getting to long.


----------



## Neva (Feb 12, 2006)

My DS will be 3 this month and never had a cut not even a trim. I'd like to get it cut so it is less mulletish but he likes it and just brushes his hair out of his eyes himself. I've asked him a few times especially after a frien has gotten a hair cut if he wants it cut. He just tell me, "Now way man"


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

My dad circa 1930.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Here is my ds from the back

and from the front


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

I only have experience with DD, and of course I can use all the cute clips I want! (providing she'll leave them in!







) So most of the time it's just in her eyes and it is no bother to her.

But if your LO is going to be playing, or eating somethingmessy, what about throwing on a hat...like a backwards ball cap or something to keep it back?


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

We are in hot humid Florida, so while _I_ think he would be happier with short hair, it is not really an option as DS flails dangerously when scissors or clippers approach him. He had one successful haircut at 18 months (also the occasion of his first ever lollipop. Coincidence? I think not), and one much less successful one a few months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
Well DS's is very nearly to his waist now so its plenty long enough to tuck behind his ears.







We haven't cut it at all, not even bangs.

We generally put it in a low ponytail (cool irish soccer player style, as his dad says LOL) during messy meals or during physical therapy, the park, etc.

A few pics.

Hair up. (It is possible to make it a lot tidier than this but he had just woken up after falling asleep in the car...)
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN4422.jpg

Hair down.
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN4378.jpg

Older pic, but you can see it better here.
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN3567.jpg

ETA: I promise that's drool on his face in that second pic, not snot. LOL

He is adorable! Love the long hair, _and_ the Irish footballer comment!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOhhh! I can't wait until DS's hair gets lovely and long. I have no intention of cutting it beyond a trim to keep it nice. We did cut off his baby mullet about a month ago. It was very traumatic.

I will only cut DS's hair if he asks for it or if it becomes downright unruly and a struggle to keep maintained. But he has hair just like I did as a LO, that is stick straight and doesn't really snarl even though it is super thick.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm with Ziggysmama (as usual







).

I don't care if anyone thinks my son is a girl because he has long hair (and many do), both him and his hair are gorgeous. What's wrong with being a girl?

I put his hair up in cute buns, ponytails, braids, whatever (depending on the squirmy toddler factor that day). I won't cut his hair or allow his hair to be cut unless *he* wants it to be. His hair, his choice. As of this moment, he'd run screaming from anyone who tried to make him sit still long enough to lop it off.

It's going to be hard to teach our sons not to hate/disrespect women if we don't stop playing into the notion that it's somehow bad or wrong to be a girl, or to be associated with anything girly. It's going to be hard to teach our daughters to love themselves and expect to be respected by themselves, each other, and boys if we don't stop playing into the notion that it's somehow bad or wrong to be a girl, or for boys to associate with anything girly.

Seriously, can we stop with the girl-hating? Teaching boys or allowing other people to teach them that it's shameful or embarrassing or bad to be associated with anything girly, and by extension teaching our daughters this, is girl-hatred. Plain and simple. It hurts all of us, and the cycle feeds on itself and is continued on through the generations...unless we stop being a part of it, and stop making a big deal out of boys only being able to act a certain way, look a certain way, and do certain things, and girls only being able to act a certain way, look a certain way, and do certain things.

There's nothing wrong with being a girl, or a boy. There's nothing wrong with girls wearing blue and suspenders or boys wearing pink and ponytails. Do we _have_ to gender-code _everything_, right down to hairstyles for freak's sake? I mean, my son looks *adorable* in pig-tails...what's wrong with that?


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Great post CJ....


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjuniverse* 

It's going to be hard to teach our sons not to hate/disrespect women if we don't stop playing into the notion that it's somehow bad or wrong to be a girl, or to be associated with anything girly. It's going to be hard to teach our daughters to love themselves and expect to be respected by themselves, each other, and boys if we don't stop playing into the notion that it's somehow bad or wrong to be a girl, or for boys to associate with anything girly.

Seriously, can we stop with the girl-hating? Teaching boys or allowing other people to teach them that it's shameful or embarrassing or bad to be associated with anything girly, and by extension teaching our daughters this, is girl-hatred. Plain and simple. It hurts all of us, and the cycle feeds on itself and is continued on through the generations...unless we stop being a part of it, and stop making a big deal out of boys only being able to act a certain way, look a certain way, and do certain things, and girls only being able to act a certain way, look a certain way, and do certain things.


Gotta say, I'm not sure how people not wanting their son to be taken for a girl, or for *thinking* about it, is "girl hating".

From my son's experiences with long hair (before an ill-fated trip to trim his bangs at the hair place, ugh) it's the GIRLS being rude about it to him. It's the girls asking their parents why a boy looks like them, it's the parents of girls asking about my daughter and giving weird looks when I said he's a boy.

And it was my son's feelings that were getting hurt when excluded from girls playing, b/c he was a boy, and that he was weird b/c he had long hair.

But then we managed to get the former kid's hair stylist cutting DH's hair while the "I have three boys and they have SHORT hair and I don't understand how you want me to trim his hair" stylist got DS, and by the time I saw what she was doing it was toooooo late, and my time as a long-haired-boy's mama was done (no one had interest in growing it out).

To the posters wondering how to trim the hair...that's exactly what my question was at the time. His bangs were straight and the rest of his hair was curly, and I find that an odd look in adults, and it was bugging me on him and he wasn't sitting still for me. That's why I took him to the above stylist, for ideas. OOPS. If you do that, and if the stylist makes comments like "mine" did, get your boy out of the chair. Quickly.


----------



## Shadow Papa (Aug 15, 2007)

Late on the thread but... Oh well.

Long haired son (no hair cut to date since birth...) pushes it out his way. Doesn't seem to get in his food. In winter we wear knit hats. In other times we try other hats. We try to read him and respond accordingly: take off hat, put on hat, hood, sun glasses... whatever works.

People often say "she" or "girl" or "her" when meeting for first time. We respond with the appropriate pronoun and go from there.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

On the subject of being mistaken for a girl. DS now has short hair (not super short, but definitely not long anymore.) He had sort of longish hair for a while, but I gave up when it started constantly getting glued to his face with a runny nose. As a baby he had nothing but light fluff for a while.

When does he get mistaken for a girl? Always!!! Short hair doesn't help, dressing him in head to toe blue doesn't help, even in overalls with cowboys he gets mistaken for a girl.

So, why do people always think my child, whom I do pretty much dress like a boy, is a girl?
*"but he's too pretty/beautiful/cute to be a boy"







*
Wouldn't you know it boys are supposed to be ugly.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

Short hair is what is going on in our house at the moment, and is what work for us. Yes many people think eldest DD is a boy, dispite the pink, and many people think DS is a girl dispite the cowboy boots and motorcycle shirts, what can you do?

Anyway when we had long hair we did a lot of barretts etc because of the in the eyes, food, snot factors.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ctdoula* 
Why? I just don't understand growing a toddler boys hair. If it's an older boy & that's what he wants, it's one thing. But why grow a little boys hair so it can be hot, in his eyes, sticking to his neck, in his food, so he's mistaken for a girl. Not my thing.









What's so bad about being mistaken for a girl?
I will not cut my son's hair until he asks. In our family, we try to preserve our child's right to make his own choices. One of the ways we do this is by trying to keep his clothing, toys and our language somewhat gender neutral.


----------



## cat2116 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but I just had to respond. My son is 4 and his hair is about down to his chin, apart from his fringe which is short, I only cut his fringe to keep the hair out of his eyes, but now I really like the look. I started growing his hair initially because he HATES getting his hair cut, and I mean HATES. He wants it long and it does not bother me, he looks sweet!

Ironically my daughter, who is 2 has really short hair, not by choice it just hasn't grown, she always gets mistaken for a boy despite the frills and the pink!!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

i have 2 sons.

DS1 Short, straight, doesnt suit him long, he likes to get designs shaved in the sides during half term/summer etc

DS2 thick, curly, longish, looks wicked, i love it
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k8...ummyv2/328.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k8...myv2/352-1.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k8...ummyv2/469.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k8...ummyv2/492.jpg

kiz


----------



## alienwhistler (Dec 10, 2007)

the best thing we did was to clip it at night when they are sleeping (i actually did this with my daughter, too, since i really hate bangs). if you keep up with it and especially make sure you do it when the hair is wet, it will train the hair to grow that way.


----------



## moocowma (May 4, 2008)

http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Arts/T...ThBoyGoose.jpg

This is an option ... the good old topknot.

My son sports sort of a classic Christopher Robin doo. (Not the Disney version, the original illustrations.)


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I envy your dilemma. Ds is 2 and still has only a wisp of hair. No haircuts required.









I love long hair on boys. If you make it practical, that's great! At the rate we're going, ds will be 5 before there will be any decisions to made regarding hair dos.


----------



## moocowma (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
Just wanted to say that I envy your dilemma. Ds is 2 and still has only a wisp of hair. No haircuts required.









I love long hair on boys. If you make it practical, that's great! At the rate we're going, ds will be 5 before there will be any decisions to made regarding hair dos.


Don't worry ... My first was bald as a cueball and now he is like one of the Hair Bear Bunch; he has a pelt, really. Strangers come up and look at his hair and comment on the thickness, etc. And this is a kid that gets a "shearing" every couple of months.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

DS has long hair and won't let me put *anything* in his hair. We just brushed it out of his eyes when it got in the way. It's just now getting to the point where it's almost long enough to tuck behind his ears and it usually stays out of the way most days. If he'd let me I would just pull the bangs back in a little elastic but he tweaks if I try. <shrugs> he looks like a ragamuffin most days but it doesn't bother him so we let it go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ctdoula* 
Why? I just don't understand growing a toddler boys hair. If it's an older boy & that's what he wants, it's one thing. But why grow a little boys hair so it can be hot, in his eyes, sticking to his neck, in his food, so he's mistaken for a girl. Not my thing.









Becuase ds grabs his hair and screams NO! if we ask if he wants his hair cut. You couldn't pay me to bring scissors near him if he's unwilling. Someone would get hurt.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

My 2.5 year old DS has never had a haircut or trim. Most of the time he just pushes it away from his face; it rarely bothers him in fact. Now, it does however bother his grandmother









And cjuniverse, your post was wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I wanted to add some recent pics of ds. Yes, he's mistaken for a girl fairly often but he doesn't care. Neither do I. Generally his big sis will correct the offending person. "he is a BOY! _Not_ a girl." lol

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y12...DSC00029-2.jpg

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y12...DSC00040-1.jpg

He's totally got that skater/surfer look going on. I think it suits him.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Hehehehe

My little brother had the most gorgeous mop of blonde ringlets when he was a toddler... People were always saying what a cute girl he was... to which he would respond, to their horror...

"I HAVE A WILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I love longer hair on boys as long as it's healthy looking and easy to manage. I have no problem with girls having short hair and boys having longer hair. But if ds had long hair and wouldn't let me brush it or wash it, I'd encourage him to let me cut it to a shorter length. But I don't have that problem so far as he loves his hair cut like dada's.
I really think the way your dh has their hair plays a part. Dh has really short hair, using electric clippers, so ds loves his hair cut the same way, and will request his hair to be cut when I'm trimming my hair or dh is cutting his.
I keep trying to grow out his hair a bit and when it gets to a certain in- between stage it looks really odd, like a fat mushroom







, so I start trimming around the ears, and then with him squirming its just easier to take it all to one length.
If he did have long hair I would use electric clippers and a comb. It feels safer to me. Use the clippers like you would scissors. Pull hair up away from the head and trim. You can do this with scissors too. Wet hair, comb straight up, hold with two fingers and trim an inch at a time.


----------



## TessaG (May 14, 2008)

Hi!

My sweet Parker is 3 and wears his hair long by choice. We just had to get through the "in your eye" stage - he'd push it out of the way himself. Eventually I could tuck it behind his ears, and he will often ask me to do it for him if he's eating and has forgotten.

I also just supply the correct gender if someone has assumed he is a girl. People have been nice and complimentary - even if they assume he is a "she".

The other day, a woman at a fleam market came right up to him - jjust enthralled and gushing, "Oh, you are such a beautiful little _girl_!" And before I could correct her she'd supplied him with a purse and told him he could have it. At that point it wasn't bothering Parker at all - and we didn't want to embarrass her, so we thanked her and left.

I'm sure in another year, Parker will be telling them himself - or we will continue to do it if he wants us to.

The biggest challenge for us so far is fending off "well-meaning" family. We've let our families know that we support his choice. For one person in particular, we also had to make it clear that it is not okay to bring it up constantly or try pressure him to cut it.

Best! Tessa


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DS1 decided a year ago that he wanted a ponytail like daddy's. I wasn't enthusiastic about growing out hair over a long, hot summer so I got him to let me shave his head. DS2, then 12 mo, sat down in the chair afterwards and demanded that I shave his!









So now both of them have hair _almost_ long enough to put in that desired ponytail. It is in their faces, but mostly food-free. It's started matting somewhat, and I told them both that they have to start letting me brush it (or brush it themselves, I suppose) or they'll have dreads like S___, not a ponytail like Daddy's. And they're letting me do it. (Not that there's anything wrong with dreads, it's just not what they said they wanted.)

Yesterday DH said we should cut it because it looks girly! Huh?!?!

At this point, I think they are old enough (4 and 2) to decide for themselves.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

We cut DS hair into a shag cut a few mos after he turned two (first haircut). He refused clips, elastics, and hats and he was at daycare and I simply couldn't keep it out of his face (he has fine thin hair like his mama and daddy so mouse and wax didn't hold it out of his face either).

It's long and shaggy now and I'm not sure where we're going to go from here. It looks freakin' cute sticking out of hats now, and he does enjoy wearing them now, so we'll likely stick with hats and wait out the awkward stage again.

I had tried bandanas- he wouldn't keep them on.

Do they make camo clips?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

DS's is thick, straight as a stick and his growth direction is straight forward. I keep it like you see in my signature. I never know if I should grow it longer, keep it like that or cut it shorter.

We use a hat rarely, occasionally some gel (at his request)...he loves to do his hair.

Any suggestions on how you'd keep his hair if he were your kid is appreciated.

ETA: Crud..those pics are older than I thought...let me find some current ones.
Here y'all go:
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y94...IMG_3286-2.jpg
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y94...t=IMG_3335.jpg
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y94...t=IMG_3339.jpg


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

We use bobby pins and bandanas to keep hair back. Our boys are growing their hair out so their bangs are long.

My one son gets bobby pins the same color as his hair and pulls his bags over, he does not care what anyone thinks about it.

Carly-your son's hair is goregous.

Take care,
Jen


----------



## twinmom79 (Jul 23, 2008)

My son is almost 5, and has had long hair since he was a toddler. I did cut it short once, last year, because I found it was getting in his way for gymnastics. He has very thick, heavy hair.

After him sitting on the floor several times, sobbing, with a picture of himself, pre-haircut, I relented and let him grow it out again. It gets in his way sometimes, but I have a variety of bandannas which I use to keep it off his face.

For more formal occasions, I use hair putty to keep it out of his eyes.

Even though he's young, he clearly knows what he wants when it comes to his hair, and he's determined to keep it long, despite muggy summer days.

It gives him a sense of control, and he knows I value his opinion because I let him choose to keep it how he likes it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We've only ever trimmed my 2 year old's bangs twice. He gets mistaken for a girl regularly and people tell me almost daily that he needs a haircut.

I'm all for letting my kids decide things for themselves. Even at 2.

We use a bobby pin and he'll ask for it if his hair is bothering him. Otherwise, its wash, air dry, wet in the mornings to help it curl and lay down and go.

This is how it normally looks, behind his ear. http://www.shutterfly.com/jsp/proces...6546&ps=1&rs=6

My 6 year old lets his grow out for awhile until it bothers him and then we get it cut when he asks.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son's hair isn't "long" yet, but I have no intention of cutting it unless it gets in his way, or he requests it. I am not sure yet just how long I will let it get, but really, long hair on little boys is cute! I do childcare for a boy who has the sweetest white blond ringlets all over his head, and they have grown long enough to go over the collars of all of his shirts. I think I am going to cry when his mama finally cuts them off.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I've only trimmed a bit of a mullet on DS, other than that, he's never had a haircut... and I probably won't give him one unless he asks for it, or it becomes a pain and I don't feel like dealing with it.

It's a constant thorn in my father's side, which I love. When he was younger he got girl comments, but it's pretty freakin' obvious that the kid is a boy, especially these days.

I don't worry about it, really. I brush it in the morning when it's sticking straight up, but other than that I don't do anything. Sometimes it gets in his eyes so he'll move it out of his eyes. It really hasn't presented itself as bothersome in the slightest, no more so than any girl's hair.

(link to pics on my blog in sig).


----------

